# Router conhiguration



## Sureshbademi (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,

We a 2 Mbps leased line provided by BSNL, with Tellabs 8110 modem at both ends. The BSNL line is through. The line LEDs on the NTUs glow. We are trying to connect them through CISCO 1905 routers at both ends. Each router is assigned an IP address belonging to the different series.

We tried to check the connectivity of both ends by pinging one end from the other side. We are not able to connect. The modem is connected to the router by “MALE DTE TO SMART SERIAL V.35” cable.

Can someone advise what to do to overcome this problem and establish the connectivity?

Regards,

Suresh Bademi


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

"Each router is assigned an IP address belonging to the different series."

Ip configuration should look like this;

RouterA [subnet A]<>[ip in subnet C] leased line [ip in subnet C]<> [subnet B] RouterB

Does router A and Router B wan interfaces are both in the same subnet?


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Sureshbademi said:


> Hi,
> 
> We a 2 Mbps leased line provided by BSNL, with Tellabs 8110 modem at both ends. The BSNL line is through. The line LEDs on the NTUs glow. We are trying to connect them through CISCO 1905 routers at both ends. Each router is assigned an IP address belonging to the different series.
> 
> ...


Can you verify that clocking rate is being received?

Issue the command (Change the interface number to reflect your device):

*show controllers Serial0/0*









It should state that clocking is being received for the serial link. *NOTE: The image above is an example of output you should NOT see as no clocking is being received. You should have a number located in the output.*

If it is on both sides then I would verify that the encapsulation is the same on both sides. If you are using PPP then subnet correlation isn't necessary as each end negotiates their IP address via IPCP within PPP. For example one side could be configured as a completely different subnet as the other and still work.

If you are using HDLC however this will not work and both sides will need to be in the same subnet.

Issue the command below to verify encapsulation type:

_*show interfaces Serial0/0*_









Hope This Helps,
Josh


----------



## Sureshbademi (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the response.
Showing below configuration of router A and router B. Can you please tell if any changes are required.


Router A:
Building configuration...
Current configuration : 1655 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 17:10:55 IST Sat Sep 20 2014
version 15.2
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
no aaa new-model
clock timezone IST 5 30
!
ip cef
!
no ipv6 cef
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
isdn switch-type basic-net3
!
license udi pid CISCO1905/K9 sn FGL1802240A
!
username admin privilege 15 password 0 cisco
!
interface Embedded-Service-Engine0/0
no ip address
shutdown
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0
ip address 192.168.100.2 255.255.255.0
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/1
no ip address
shutdown
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface Serial0/0/0
no ip address
shutdown
clock rate 2000000
!
interface BRI0/1/0
no ip address
encapsulation ppp
dialer string 08027810054
isdn switch-type basic-net3
isdn point-to-point-setup
isdn spid1 08027839382
isdn calling-number 08027810054
ppp authentication chap
!
interface Dialer1
bandwidth 64
ip address 192.168.10.2 255.255.255.0
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
dialer remote-name cisco
dialer string 27839382
dialer string 08027839382
dialer-group 1
ppp authentication chap
ppp chap password 0 admin
!
ip forward-protocol nd
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
control-plane
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line 2
no activation-character
no exec
transport preferred none
transport output pad telnet rlogin lapb-ta mop udptn v120 ssh
stopbits 1
line vty 0 4
login local
transport input all
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
!
end
-------------------------------------------
Router B

Building configuration...
Current configuration : 3265 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 17:04:12 IST Sat Sep 20 2014 by cisco
version 15.2
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
no aaa new-model
clock timezone IST 5 30
!
ip cef
!
no ipv6 cef
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
isdn switch-type basic-net3
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3044699213
enrollment selfsigned
subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3044699213
revocation-check none
rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3044699213
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3044699213
certificate self-signed 01
3082022B 30820194 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 05050030
31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
69666963 6174652D 33303434 36393932 3133301E 170D3134 30393230 30363438
35335A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 30343436
39393231 3330819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
8100BF5C F7B080D4 216E465A 6FC6682A CFFC9C3F D40DD8A4 11A65FC8 685D29A2
704BE0E4 1D9E2D10 C2D2AA01 35E31837 7568F913 FF69C7FA 9AAF4C40 7CE05C7F
8E43DACF 5B7C0F58 6A2CCA5A 0328184E 50763CD6 FC7750E0 2387D928 145ED87F
8E391349 187FFF31 F1D9213A 04819023 36B2C72E D52AC6ED 00CF3F75 CAE8D4C0
F2FF0203 010001A3 53305130 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 301F0603
551D2304 18301680 1430CA0F 8ACB3DF0 EE8D34C6 CA6C3D19 2B4BA05C D4301D06
03551D0E 04160414 30CA0F8A CB3DF0EE 8D34C6CA 6C3D192B 4BA05CD4 300D0609
2A864886 F70D0101 05050003 8181004A E7264D39 B6411BCF F703CF23 C114B9A0
E977C318 37A4EA40 D48BF6F6 69E7157E DE5DF373 0A3C241D FCB34523 8E336BE8
083B5CDE E7494E26 489B7E50 CBAC668F 078798AD B9319BC7 D308EE40 270DF10D
5177A909 54894876 E27924BB E1808F41 86A36543 EB79E550 0EB18CF3 0218C082
D63A88E1 4B32BD91 0D467201 0753C5
quit
license udi pid CISCO1905/K9 sn FGL1803202P
!
!
username cisco privilege 15 password 0 admin
!
interface Embedded-Service-Engine0/0
no ip address
shutdown
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0
ip address 192.168.100.1 255.255.255.0
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/1
ip address 192.168.0.95 255.255.255.0
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface Serial0/0/0
no ip address
shutdown
clock rate 2000000
!
interface BRI0/1/0
no ip address
encapsulation ppp
shutdown
dialer pool-member 1
isdn switch-type basic-net3
isdn point-to-point-setup
isdn spid1 08027810054
isdn calling-number 08027839382
ppp authentication chap
!
interface Dialer1
bandwidth 64
ip address 192.168.10.1 255.255.255.0
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
dialer remote-name admin
dialer string 27810054
dialer-group 1
ppp authentication chap
!
ip forward-protocol nd
!
ip http server
ip http secure-server
!
access-list 101 permit ip any any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
control-plane
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line 2
no activation-character
no exec
transport preferred none
transport output pad telnet rlogin lapb-ta mop udptn v120 ssh
stopbits 1
line vty 0 4
password cisco
login local
transport input all
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
!
end


Regards,

Suresh bademi
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to look at all the configuration's fully as I'm kind of busy at the moment but I can tell you for sure that the BRI interface on Router B is shutdown. 

Issue a no shutdown command and see if the connection is established

Hope this helps,
Josh


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

please do show int gi0/0 on both routers and post.


----------

